

Pocoo (Flask, Jinja 2, Pygments, Sphinx, Werkzeug) - zeynel1
http://www.pocoo.org/

======
Skywing
I use Flask (Werkzeug), Jinja 2 and have used Pygments. Plenty of people use
Sphinx. I have to say, Pocoo has made a lot of great software. I am thankful.

------
makuro
Search, Maps, Docs, Mail, Chat, Code, Android, Chrome (V8), ...

www.google.com

~~~
riobard
Anything to do with Pocoo?

~~~
mattdeboard
I think his point is that this is just a link to a software company, with no
news for hackers. HackerNews. QED.

~~~
forza
How is this not for hackers?

Pocoo have created an impressive "ecosystem" of reusable open source libraries
and applications, which mostly are mature and well documented. As far as I
know they are not a software company but "people from the Python community
that are working under one umbrella", as stated on the page.

Google is mostly just "free as in beer".

~~~
nakkiel
I think the most interesting aspect of Pocoo is the documentation and general
code quality. Flask is definitely a large inspiration when documenting
something.

Also, I don't quite get the Op's point in "just" posting a link (although to
fresh version of Pocoo's website).

One note though. "The Pocoo Team is an international group of enthusiasts from
the Python community working on open source Python software without commercial
interest and for the benefit of others." is exactly why the web (and life,
btw) is awesome. I want the pre-ad web back.

~~~
Luyt
Use Firefox with Adblock Plus and you won't see any ads anymore. Everytime I'm
behind my MacMini with Safari, which happens from time to time, I am amazed at
the quantity of ads that are shoved before my eyeballs. Compared to that,
Firefox+Adblock is an oasis of quietness.

------
StavrosK
What about it?

------
didip
What do they do commercially? Do they take in contract work? Or do they create
products with all these OSS libraries?

Just curious.

------
pinchyfingers
Yes, the Pocoo guys are awesome.

------
mitkok
And they say that ruby guys are annoying posting stuff here

